# Wondering what's "in" for the holidays?



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm working on a few designs for Christmas to add to my website. Do you think I'm heading in the right direction with this little number? _I made this one for Dottie as a trial but she refuses to wear it because of the feathers around the neck - lol. _ I'd love to hear your opinions and ideas!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh susan i love it its sooo adorable i love red at christmas 
all your creations are just wonderful 
thumbs up from me xxxx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I dont' think you will go wrong with anything in Blue, Green, or Red at Christmas time 
the dress is adorable...it would be cute in a human size


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I love it. So pretty. What is the link to your site?


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

LucyChi said:


> Oh I love it. So pretty. What is the link to your site?


Thank you. 

www.AdorablePetClothes.com


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ohhhh susan i love it its sooo adorable i love red at christmas
> all your creations are just wonderful
> thumbs up from me xxxx


Thank you Mandy. 



jan896 said:


> I dont' think you will go wrong with anything in Blue, Green, or Red at Christmas time
> the dress is adorable...it would be cute in a human size


Thanks! I'm getting ready to make a blue dress (_snowmen_) and a matching boy vest next.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i know anything you create for christmas will be beautiful susan


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> i know anything you create for christmas will be beautiful susan


Thank you Amanda.  You know I am looking forward to making Cosmo a vest or two.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh Sue.....that is ADORABLE!!!!! maybe a fur collar might not be so tickly, but every dog has their quirks with clothing. I know Fern wouldn't be fazed at all, bit ivy might. She a funny one with her clothes as well.

Lori


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Lori and Heather.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it, very well done. I just saw your website and I love your outfits.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Your creations are just lovely.. This new Christmas dress is awesome!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's beautiful! You're so talented!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

miasowner said:


> I like it, very well done. I just saw your website and I love your outfits.


Thank you for the lovely comment. 



chideb said:


> Your creations are just lovely.. This new Christmas dress is awesome!


Thank you! 



foggy said:


> It's beautiful! You're so talented!


Thank you.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful dress, so when can you send it my way? LOL


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Beautiful dress, so when can you send it my way? LOL


Thank you! Keep an eye out on my site - I'll be adding Christmas outfits in late September. If I don't have your size, no problem, I can special make one to your liking.


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

The Christmas Dress is absolutely gorgeous. I know my little Sophia would be beautiful wearing it, as would all our little ladies. You are so very talented. Blessings.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Gamma said:


> The Christmas Dress is absolutely gorgeous. I know my little Sophia would be beautiful wearing it, as would all our little ladies. You are so very talented. Blessings.


Thank you for the lovely compliment.


----------

